# MASADA 128l



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Greetings from PORTUGAL

This is my new aquarium










Working with the hardscape


















Flora:
Eleocharis Acicularis
Eleocharis Parvulus
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Ludwigia Arcuata
Echinodorus Paleofolius
Rotala Rotundifolia
Blyxa Aubertii

Elos Material


















elos terrazero


















Elos bottom mineral


















Elos terra S


























































































Today:

Added 15 Microrasboras erythromicron 









Changed water today and dosed *5ml of Excel and 0,5ml of Potassium*


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful aquarium 
The arrangement of stones with the substrates was incredible, beautiful layout! 
Work of professional ... congratulations ...

Hugs
JACK


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Really nice, MASADA...but you're blocking the "azulejos" in the background.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jun 27, 2008)

I LOVE that rock. What kind is it? Beautiful tank also.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! The rocks are Dragon Stones


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

One of the best looking rock layouts I've seen.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Great job--thanks for posting!

Very original--when I saw the rock layout (awesome btw) I thought this was going to be another tank w/ a complete carpet and a few stems--I really like the direction you are taking w/ this one. Also, love the steep slope you created in the back.

Great tank!


----------



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, nice layout. Cant wait to see with all the plants fully grown, am sure will be a great scape.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice work! you invested a lot of thought and it shows. i like the view from the top.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

thank you guys!


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Another picture of the aquarium taken today.
It's growing some green hair algae but i'm not alarmed since i can pull it off and control it with some water chage (5 liters daily)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's nice. I like the sword growing up out of the back.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Small update:


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

nicely done. Cool rock by the way!


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

tks


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

any updates


----------



## talkingplant (Aug 19, 2009)

Love the way this is developing. Great work.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

wowowowowwo......that's awesome...
I love those rocks.....
even without any plants in tank.....still great


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello everybody

I was not satisfied with the rock arrangement so I tried to play a little bit with the dragon stone displacement ..

Here you go


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Where did you get the dragon stones?


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

I bought them in a local fish store


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

what kind of light are you using?


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Are you using RO water?
What do you dose?

Nice set-up!
Like the new one better..


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Light -HQI 6400K 150watts
I dont use RO water and I dose every day:
1ml K40 ELOS
1ml Flourish Excel

I alternate the daily dose between fase 1 and fase 2 of ELOS

Thats all folks


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

This tank is now a Paludarium - Taquará 128L


----------



## SpaceToFu (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm loving your setup ^_^, your choice in plants makes it nice and warm.


----------



## gwendal (Feb 10, 2009)

I love that rocks. Nice composition.



1 saludo


----------

